# 1/8 x 48T chainset suitable for a 60s rebuild.



## porteous (29 Nov 2010)

Williams, or similar, 1/8 x 48T crankset suitable for a 60s rebuild. Good, poor or no chrome considered. Will also consider 3/16 in good order. Thank you


----------



## porteous (4 Dec 2010)

Bought a new old chainset today, so no longer looking, thanks.


----------

